# Boat Pinned in Kirschbaums



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

I be happy to help you if it drops. with are pulleys combined we could rig a 5 to 1 or even a 9 to 1.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

pull from a different angle, with a few guys you shouldn't need more that a 3:1 if that. And with a few people yarding on a 9:1 your going to break the rope.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I think it wasn't a power issue it was a direction issue. The boat is under water with the cockpit facing downstream and wrapped around a downstream rock. There are rocks surrounding the boat on all sides upstream as well. 

We initially had a 3:1 on the river right side, but we were basically pulling the boat into rocks. We tried a few different angles, but nothing doing. Unfortunately, we had the rope attached on the river right side of the boat and the angles were off. 

The river left side looked better, but it was much harder to get the rope over there. By the time we worked the rope over to the left side of the river it was getting dark. We gave it a couple of tries on the left, broke a rope and then decided to get the ropes off the boat and try in the morning. I think that pulling up stream on river left at a 45 degree angle would have been our best shot if we had time. 

Just getting to the boat is the biggest problem right now, and with the water up again today its gonna be real tough to get to.


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> ...And with a few people yarding on a 9:1 your going to break the rope.


Anecdote for those interested - I was talking with a hydrologist acquaintance who works in a lab where they just tested various ropes under a 9:1 z drag and the results were...not good for the ropes. They had a rope snap back and break an aluminum support beam in the test tank where they were operating.

I speculating here, but I assume that they were using all sorts of rope, including some quality static ropes as their research is targeted to emergency professionals.

anecdote =/= data; But I wouldn't want to be yarding on a 9:1. If you do, check your vectors carefully.


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck fellas. I tried to grab it Sunday AM but that boat is stuck! Curious to hear if anybody can retrieve it before the water drops.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Just to clarify if anyone sees it this week and tries to get it out, river right with a 45 degree angle looks better*

I think like brian said the main problem now is actually getting to the boat. We were able to scramble up to it on saturday, but sunday our rock islands/ close eddies were gone. 900 should be a good level for that, so once it hits around that level we will go get it. I think angle over power is the key to getting to this one. The bow and stern are wedged nicely and the cockpit is definately romancing the stone.


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

who ever pulls out the boat should get some pictures of the recovery and post them! good luck, hope all goes well


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

My two cents... Better to wait til the water drops than put more ropes in gore. I recall a past kbomb rescue that put ropes in the water. 

Another vote against the 9:1 mech advantage. A loaded rope breaking can snap back and seriously hurt you.

Good luck getting the boat when you can.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

That things gonna be toast might as well put a hole in it to help the process


----------



## justsammer (Apr 16, 2005)

post number 3 and 9 are right on.


----------



## Vailboater (Apr 12, 2009)

9:1 is not the way to go. I've seen a pulley rip apart and zing back and hit someone in my swr class on a standard 3:1 z drag but we were using 6 people to pull. Breaking a rope is nothing compared to having to surgically remove a piece metal from your chest.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Hahahahaha. Sorry about your boat Brian. Ran it yesterday and boofed the shiiiiaaat out of your boat. Didn't see anything in lost and found so I posted in there should have checked first here. Don't think you are getting it til lower levels. As I was contemplating whether or no it was dagger or ll I thought no one ever swims out of a ll. sounds like I missed a interesting trip sat. I safetied for a raft and there where two complete dumps one flip and two individual swims. It was sweet.
P.s no one swims out of orange boats either only blue ones


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I have an orange boat an swim more than anyone I know. 

You coming to Bailey Fest Kevin?


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Jacobi, 4 out of 5 boofers agree that the orange LL boofs significantly harder than blue nomads. Brian doesn't want to jump in my Y (which is also orange) so do you want to run bailey/gore this weekend? We can bring a latvian and see whose jefe boofs bigger.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Kevin - I think I am just so distraught that I haven't seen my real dad all summer that I can't focus on kayaking. Swimming is just my way of acting out. 

Paul, don't worry, once I attach a backband to that Y I am going to crosslink old school boof the shit out of your jefe. 

I agree the boat is done, but there is no real way to get to the boat so cutting a hole is not really an option. Also, it was an old boat that was getting worn thin already so I am sure this experience has already put a few holes in it. Basically, I am not worried about saving the boat I just want to get it out.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Have to hang out with dying grandma this weekend. I will be in the fort though if you all are around. Ian I will try to make it to bailey fest if I am free. Meaning I have no idea what is happening with rivers this year.


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

I looked for the wood and the boat yesterday. I could not find them?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Put a hole in it, river pressure will do the rest if it already was f*ckd than the river probably already did the trick. 

Having a knife that can punch a hole in a kayak is crucial for blowin up a kayak so you can save your buddy, water is powerful us it


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Good Point Mike! every once in a while you say something fairly intelligent...keep up the good work


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

The Blue Nomad flushed. Prob because the river put holes (many) in it. I found it river left below Kbomb and threw it on the back of my cat. Its in Boulder now.



caspermike said:


> Put a hole in it, river pressure will do the rest if it already was f*ckd than the river probably already did the trick.
> 
> Having a knife that can punch a hole in a kayak is crucial for blowin up a kayak so you can save your buddy, water is powerful us it


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Sweet thanks for getting it out of there. Pm sent.


----------

